
Ask HN: Hacker news for machine learning and/or deep learning - pinouchon
Do you know any news site like hacker news, but focused on machine learning or deep learning topics ? Recently I&#x27;ve found many posts&#x2F;articles&#x2F;papers related to machine learning on hacker news, and I&#x27;m wondering if there is a site dedicated to it.
======
refrigerator
[http://www.datatau.com/](http://www.datatau.com/)

------
billconan
this place is more focused on machine learning

[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/)

~~~
ruler88
yeap, reddit is the place to go for this

